
Discord server for 3D Printing community real time chat - realityloop
https://discord.gg/CMEaYrq
======
realityloop
Hi Everyone

I started up a Discord server for anyone that wants to talk about 3d printing
in real time.

I've currently created channels for:

General [https://discord.gg/CMEaYrq](https://discord.gg/CMEaYrq)

Delta [https://discord.gg/hXtTGRD](https://discord.gg/hXtTGRD)

Cartesian [https://discord.gg/2meJvmm](https://discord.gg/2meJvmm)

SLA [https://discord.gg/NzUf4ud](https://discord.gg/NzUf4ud)

Feel free to let me know if you think other channels should be created.

Cheers Brian

